# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Veshje Albasoul për celularët Nokia

## reni00

*Albasoul v2.1*

Shkarko Veshjen per telefonat Celular Nokia

Disponueshme per versionet:
Symbian
(S60 2nd v1) 7610, 6670, 6260, 3230, 6620
(S60 2nd V2) 6630, 6680, 6681, 6682
(S60 2nd v3) N70, N72, N90
(S60 3rd) 3250, N80, N91,N73, E60, E70,N92, N93, N75, N71

Disa nga Pamjet


Dhe kjo nje pamje tjeter default


Shkarko Ketu 
Shpresoj tiu pelqej

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Kjo veshje funksionon vetëm për telefona me sistem symbian.

Ide e lezetshme, përgëzime._

----------


## reni00

Po ajo eshte per telefonat celular nokia me sistem symbian, 
per me shume shif versionet e pershtatshme.

ja nje pamje nga telefoni

----------


## Peniel

Bravo. Në fakt na duhen ca tema të tilla se janë me të vërtetë interesante.



Vlen për çdo lloj telefoni apo vetëm për Nokia?




ns

----------


## Olsir

Se di cpaska te cuditshme ktu.Thjesht shkarkoni 1 program themes 
creator dhe e beni si te doni pamjen e celularit tuaj.Edhe me foton tuaj e jo me te flamurit shqiptar.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Vlen për çdo lloj telefoni apo vetëm për Nokia?


Funksionon vetem per Nokia.
Ky skedar eshte ne formatin *.sis* 
Nese edhe ndonje lloj tjeter celulari e lexon kete format mbase mund te funksionoje.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Shume ide e mire nese do ta kalosh edhe per telefona me sisteme te tjera me thuaj 

Ardi

----------


## Darius

> Se di cpaska te cuditshme ktu.Thjesht shkarkoni 1 program themes 
> creator dhe e beni si te doni pamjen e celularit tuaj.Edhe me foton tuaj e jo me te flamurit shqiptar.


Ketij i thone tamam tangerllik.

Po pse nuk e bere ti me pare dhe ne vend qe te shesesh dengla, falendero njehere tjetrin qe i vajti ne mendje ta beje dhe pastaj mund te japesh sugjerimet e tua?

----------


## reni00

Flm per te dy tipet e komenteve, jane te mirepritura  :shkelje syri:  

sapo gjeta pak kohe dhe shtova nje version tjeter 

Shpresoj tiu pelqej. 


nderkohe po punoj Versioni v3 i cili do jete me me shume ndyshime duke nisur nga ikonat e prevendosura deri te lexuesi i muzikes.

Veshje Nokia Versioni 2.5

Gjithe te mirat.

Renizz

----------


## altiX

Shumë mirë e punuar. Respekt!

Ajo çka më pëlqen më së shumti është forma (pamja) e *Shqiponjës*.
Mendoj se kjo është forma ideale e Shqiponjës e cila duhet të jetë edhe në Flamurin tonë Kombëtar.
A mundesh që këtë formë të shqiponjës ta paraqesësh këtu?
... Vetëm shqiponjën (si png, jpg apo gif)

----------


## altiX

E rregullova vet...

*Flamuri Kombëtar Shqiptar*



Flamuri i R. së Shqipërisë



P.S Është ndoshta jashtë temës... por shumë me rëndësi, sepse forma e mësipërme e Shqiponjës gjithnjë e më shumë po përdoret.

----------


## reni00

> E rregullova vet...
> 
> *Flamuri Kombëtar Shqiptar*
> 
> 
> 
> Flamuri i R. së Shqipërisë
> 
> 
> ...



Tani e pash postimin Altix, 

nqs perdor photoshop mund te jape nje stamp qe mund te krijosh shqiponja te ndruyshme

... 

si ajoqe eshte perdorur siper ne veshjen per telefonin Nokia.


gjithe te mirat 


mire u degjofshim ne veshjet e tjera per telefona  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## altiX

> nqs perdor photoshop mund te jape nje stamp qe mund te krijosh shqiponja te ndryshme


JO! Unë e përdor GIMP - Linux.






> mire u degjofshim ne veshjet e tjera per telefona


Për t'mirë!

----------

